# If Zimmerman Didn't Have a Gun Would Trayvon Martin Be Alive? Anti gun video



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

There are some stupid people in our world but these people top the list. They mock gun owners and keep making them selves sound so intellegent but there reasoning is incorrect. My favorite line is "your hobby kills 10000's of people a year" then goes on to say his hobby of fantasy football doesnt kill little children. They twists gun owners words and say that people dont kill people guns kill people because with a gun someone would be more willing to attack someone. Check 2:20 2:40 3:30 and 6:00 for some of the stupided lines.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

A better question might be, if Zimmerman didn't have a gun, would he still be alive?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought it was a real smart idea for Zimmerman's lawyers to drop his "stand your ground" legal defense in his case. He clearly was outside the ambit of protection of the stand your ground law when he continued to pursue Martin, leading to the ultimate confrontation. He has a real chance of making a self-defense claim stick, given the pictures of his head injuries supporting his story.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I think Zimmerman would be dead and Trayvon would be free to roam around as a hero and the lefty's would just say Zimmerman was a racist!

And NO, I didn't even attempt to watch the video. My opinion is based on what I've read/heard about the shooting and what I've seen in the real world.


----------



## pact40 (Feb 16, 2013)

I couldn't watch more then 2 minutes of this crap. What an idiot!!!!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pact40 said:


> I couldn't watch more then 2 minutes of this crap. What an idiot!!!!!


Yup, 2 minutes and I was done.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

jrclen said:


> A better question might be, if Zimmerman didn't have a gun, would he still be alive?


No.

He would not be alive.

Zimmern's statements to police were consistent with his wounds that he had actually blacked out for a second and was coming to when he decided to grab his gun. Martin was on top of him and beating Zimmern's head into the pavement. As far as Martin was concerned, the assault was over. If he felt he was under attack, that attack was over and there was no more threat. Yet Martin continued to beat Zimmern. It could have been adrenalin, passion, fear, vengeance, rage, or a common disregard for life - who knows. Fact remains Martin continued to beat Zimmern after Zimmern went limp and unconscious.

If Martin had some form of medical training and an acute understanding of how much punishment and abuse a body could absorb before it becomes mortally injured, then I would listen to arguments (might not believe them) that Martin was continuing to assault Zimmern just to the point of no return as an added safety measure. But since Martin had no such exposure to medical training, or training of any vocation for that matter, I cannot entertain that the punishment Martin continued to dole out was anything shy of intent to kill.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya'll do understand that if Zimmerman is acquitted, it will spark riots. 

I do expect Zimmerman to be acquitted btw.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya'll do understand that if Zimmerman is acquitted, it will spark riots.
> I do expect Zimmerman to be acquitted btw.


Not worried...
I do the right thing. If there are consequences from being right, I will live with that.
If there are riots there will be riots. Hell, there are riots if some one wins or loses the Superbowl.

Take care of what you can and control what is within your realm.
Then when something from outside happens you will be better equipped to roll with the punches.
Que Sera Sera...


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I doubt Zimmerman would have died. Ass beat, yes. Died, no. So yea, Martin would have lived if Zimmerman did not have a gun. Was Zimmerman just in protecting himself by firing at an unarmed man, that's up to the jury to decide. However, if Martin had a gun too, then **** yea I would have shot Martin too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya'll do understand that if Zimmerman is acquitted, it will spark riots.
> 
> I do expect Zimmerman to be acquitted btw.


It takes nothing any more for idiots to riot. If that's what they want, then bring it. That's what 20/30 round magazines are made for. Only problem is LEO's and governments will talk to much as areas are destroyed before fighting back to stop the rioters and the tax payer will foot the bill, again. Ammo is cheaper than rebuilding communities!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

ekim said:


> ................governments will talk to much as areas are destroyed before fighting back to stop the rioters and the tax payer will foot the bill, again. Ammo is cheaper than rebuilding communities!










Where I originally come from the're was a phrase that was supposed to have been attributed to theTexas Rangers that said "Yeah! We have shooters







for looters"


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Check the statistics for alcohol, vehicles, & rape. Only rape is illegal but the numbers would be far less if the victims had guns. Alcohol & vehicle deaths are MUCH higher but nobody complains.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Check the statistics for alcohol, vehicles, & rape. Only rape is illegal but the numbers would be far less if the victims had guns. Alcohol & vehicle deaths are MUCH higher but nobody complains.


The only ones to blame for the alcohol, vehicles and rape are the judges, lawyers and PC people. We can't all get along and sooner or later people will figure that out. Again I say, let certain states secede and live as they want, and the idiots that want all this peace, love and share the wealth crap can have it, just keep it in your area and pay for it your selves!


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Not worried...
> I do the right thing. If there are consequences from being right, I will live with that.
> If there are riots there will be riots. Hell, there are riots if some one wins or loses the Superbowl.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

All I can say is ACQUIT ZIMMERMAN!!! That kid got what we asked for and then some. Instead of looking at the death of one young man, I look at how many potential future victims were saved from him. Not to mention the amount of money Florida taxpayers have saved by not paying for poor Trayvon's future, and I'm sure numerous, trials and incarcerations. That was the path he was headed down.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> All I can say is ACQUIT ZIMMERMAN!!! That kid got what we asked for and then some. Instead of looking at the death of one young man, I look at how many potential future victims were saved from him. Not to mention the amount of money Florida taxpayers have saved by not paying for poor Trayvon's future, and I'm sure numerous, trials and incarcerations. That was the path he was headed down.


My thoughts exactly!! He was the type of person that would have spent his entire life in and out of the prison system and mooching off of the guberment when he wasn't incarcerated!! More than likely, Zimmerman saved the life of a future victim of Martin!! He was a punk that was on drugs at the time of the shooting and suspended from school for numerous times including at the time of the shooting..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

He thought he was some kind of tough guy fighter and thought he would kick some security guys ass.. I guess he was too stupid to think the guy was carrying a weapon!! Personally, I think the kid got what he deserved and to be completely honest, I am glad the little prick was killed!! It's all POOR TRAYVON on the news as they show his picture that is several years old making him look like an angel..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I admit I had to stop watching as soon as the guy said "Travon Martin would be alive today if it weren't for the gun."

We will never know for sure, but I would argue that is a 50/50 bet at best. Martin was obviously a bad seed. He had drug issues. He seems to have had some kind of gang-banger-wanna-be attitude. This obviously was not his first street fight. None of those are traits that lend themselves well to a long and happy life. To say that Martin would be alive today, almost a year and a half after the incident if the incident had not occurred is a big stretch. If Zimmerman had not shot him, it seems pretty likely to me that somebody else would have sooner or later. - Most likely sooner.

That is not to say that Zimmerman is not a colossal dumb-ass. But fortunately for Zimmerman, it is not yet illegal to be an idiot.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Perhaps it could be said if the local law had been doing their job there would have been no need for Zimmerman to do neighborhood watch? Wasn't that area a very high crime area? Maybe if the law was patrolling the streets instead of guarding the Mr. Donuts, private citizens wouldn't feel the need to protect their own neighborhood?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Perhaps it could be said if the local law had been doing their job there would have been no need for Zimmerman to do neighborhood watch? Wasn't that area a very high crime area? Maybe if the law was patrolling the streets instead of guarding the Mr. Donuts, private citizens wouldn't feel the need to protect their own neighborhood?


I'm sure this kids parents will sue the police department next with the good Reverend Al Sharpton leading the way.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I tend to listen to the Young Turks and then believe the exact opposite.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> I tend to listen to the Young Turks and then believe the exact opposite.


Who are "Young Turks"? I have heard them mentioned, but have not really been able to figure out who or what they are or claim to be.


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

I watched all of this bullshit about guns are bad "OH GUNS KILL PEOPLE THEY SHOOT BULLETS AND KILL PEOPLE" bows shoot arrows and kill people too


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The police can't be everywhere. It is up to citizens to be vigilant unless you would want a police state.

The real problem is there are worse consequences for being a victim than being a criminal. Society has decided that criminals may have had a bad childhood and therefore it's not their fault. It is the fault of the victim for tempting the criminal. If they didn't have all that stuff that the criminal didn't have, the criminal would not have had to liberate that stuff so he could share.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

It amazes me that Darwin allowed people this freaking stupid to make it past the age of 18.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It is our fault because Trayvon's great, great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My guess is from what I seen on t.v. and believe to be true, had Zimmerman not had a weapon, he'd either be dead, or suffering from massive brain trauma. My question is who would allow their heads to be bounced off a concrete walkway without doing everything in their power to stop it, including shooting someone? How many blows to the head can a person withstand before they are unable to defend themselves even with a gun? When head meet concrete, concrete wins every time. I just heard yesterday that in Fla, as it is in my state, it doesn't matter who started the fight (not saying I believe Zimmerman did) as long as you are trying to de-escalate the situation, you still have a right to defend yourself, including deadly force.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with the fine folks in the video. Guns are EVIL incarnate. Because of this, you should send all guns to me for safe disposal


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

There were a couple of jerks out that night. One will not be a jerk anymore. If the other one learned anything remains to be seen. I think from what I have seen thus far that Z will be acquitted and riots will result. Conversely if Z is convicted I believe we will still see riots street gangs of any race are drooling at the opportunity as are opportunistic freelance socialists of all colors. One way or another we should soon see how this pans out.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Another stellar decision by the judge in Zimmerman's trial. Of course, to the benefit of the prosecution. Heaven forbid the jury were able to see anything that demonstrated the true character (or lack of) of Trayvon Martin. Or his mindset and propensity for violence that ultimately lead to his death. "No. Members of the jury, you will not be allowed to see the text messages where the "victim" describes his passion and willingness for violence and fighting." 

I'm surprised the prosecution didn't object to the defense being able to present its case at all and the judge sustaining the objection. That's about all that hasn't happened in this trial. Thankfully though, it has been clearly demonstrated that the judge is incompetent and is ruling based on thoughts of her future political career and has opened the door for numerous valid appeals should Zimmerman be found guilty.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The video asks the wrong question. The question should be: if Trayvon Martin had not attacked Zimmerman, would he still be alive?
I tend to look at it this way - Martin committed suicide by attacking a man that was armed with a gun.
And the apologists who say that being aggressive is just part of the "black culture" need to understand that polite society does not allow this.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor:
The term "Young Turks" has since come to signify any groups or individuals inside an organization who aggressively pursue liberal or progressive policies, or advocate for reform.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Were the idiots in the video sincerly concerned with reducing the murder rate they would have put up the FBI numbers that show a bladed weapon is the number one weapon used to kill someone, second is a blunt object like a pipe or baseball bat, third is the human body (as in killed with your hands, and finally fourth is a gun.

But we all know that's not the political agenda at play here. It's also possible they are just idiots who are not informed about the murder rate and the weapons of choice mankind will use to kill people.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> All I can say is ACQUIT ZIMMERMAN!!! That kid got what we asked for and then some. Instead of looking at the death of one young man, I look at how many potential future victims were saved from him. Not to mention the amount of money Florida taxpayers have saved by not paying for poor Trayvon's future, and I'm sure numerous, trials and incarcerations. That was the path he was headed down.





PrepConsultant said:


> My thoughts exactly!! He was the type of person that would have spent his entire life in and out of the prison system and mooching off of the guberment when he wasn't incarcerated!! More than likely, Zimmerman saved the life of a future victim of Martin!! He was a punk that was on drugs at the time of the shooting and suspended from school for numerous times including at the time of the shooting..


Really? your idea of a Democracy is to kill people who may have a drug problem or are on welfare? REALLY! that's worthy of a death sentence in your eyes! ::clapping:: Bravo you make Islam extremist look like friendly house cats!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> Really? your idea of a Democracy is to kill people who may have a drug problem or are on welfare? REALLY! that's worthy of a death sentence in your eyes! ::clapping:: Bravo you make Islam extremist look like friendly house cats!


Kill him for having a "drug problem" or being on welfare? No. But from all of the evidence I have heard so far, Martin was bashing Zimmerman's skull into the sidewalk. So yeah - that seems to me to be a pretty good reason to cap his ass, go home, hug your wife, get on you knees and thank God that you had your pistol in your in your belt and the sense to use it, have a couple red ales and go to bed.

As far as Islam extremists, feel free to shoot them if they are in front of you in line at Burger King.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No. kill him becouse he needed killing. 
ve tried to be silent, but hell no, Not anyomore.
I wasn't there, you weren't there..I dont care what color, size, man or woman, from my "understanding", what the news has told me, Z was on his back, straddled by M, and drew his firearm and killed M. 
Only one person alive knows the beginning and middle act of the story, the third chapter involved was obviously the shot fired. Now the courts will decide the fifth chapter, and hopefully this sad story will fade. 
Have you ever been in a streetfight, life and death, with your head being bounced off the ground? Me either, but I promise you, for whatever the reason, whatever the color, why the hell ever, if my head is being bounced off the ground, Im gonna shoot. 
YEAH, I know, you already called racist on a few of my remarks and posts, so be it. I will stand my ground..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

God those people are moron's, lacking in sense to the extreme with more concern for someone bent on a life of crime, entitlement and violence than people who just want to live peacefully, work and keep their family and friends safe, but know how dangerous the world is and that they need to defend themselves from it. There seem to be some here too. Trayvon got what he asks for in his actions and lifestyle choice and I'm happy he's not around anymore. Now if a large number of scumbags would like to follow him, it might be a better country afterwards.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

pact40 said:


> I couldn't watch more then 2 minutes of this crap. What an idiot!!!!!


2 min as well...... "I play fantasy football, if it killed kids I would stop playing it" .... car accidents have more deaths a year than guns, I bet you still drive? ha


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If a person knocked you to the ground, was on top of you beat the crap out of you, and no one came when you repeatedly called for help, what would you do? Are you willing to be severely injured or killed or would you defend yourself if you had the opportunity?

If you would rather die than defend yourself then that is your choice - don't force it on someone else.

The question should be, "If Zimmerman had not had a gun would he be alive today?"


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Like Trayvon's momma said, he's in heaven, a good place for the thug. I need to find out what ammo Zimmerman was using. Seems very effective, no exit wound even at very close range.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

See, that's a problem for me. No exit wound at 12 or so inches from the muzzle? My 357 would have blown a piece of his spine out the backside.
My gun is a lot more "humane" than his. That poor thug had to bleed out to die. With my 357 he would have been dead when the bullet exited.

All kidding aside what happens when you have to fire through a car door or the bad guy is wearing really heavy clothes? I've heard a lot of people talk about "over-penetration" but never once have I heard that term used when talking about dangerous game. A bad guy is the most dangerous animal most of us will ever face and while a 600 nitro express is surely more gun than is needed a 12 gauge is certainly not!.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

roy said:


> Like Trayvon's momma said, he's in heaven, a good place for the thug. I need to find out what ammo Zimmerman was using. Seems very effective, no exit wound even at very close range.


I'm curious myself. That's true life testing right there. They could market it " guaranteed to put dirtbag thugs in one shot". Of course it would just be marketing, but it still did the job. :mrgreen:


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't think you could ask for better bullet performance considering that 9mm ain't that hot a round. The bullet took out his heart and did some lung damage, shed it jacket but the core remained intact. He was DRT, Dear Right There.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know how much power a 9mm has - it is just slightly under a 38 special +P load (by a few fps using similar bullet weights and maximum loads)
I would much rather have a 40 or 45 ACP If I had to use an auto. At least then you can expect good results out to 25 to 50 yards.
I can do the same job with my 357 out to 100 yards if I time to aim but at combat distances (7 yards- 21 feet) I used to be able to "instinctive shoot" to four different places just 3" in diameter. It has been eight years in recovery for my back so I don't pretend I can do that today but I can still shoot a 6 shot group in 1 inch at 25 yards.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I have personal experience with this type of event. At 14yrs old,I was "jumped" by a 17yr old for my BMX bike (an old huffy I had pieced together). The Thug kncked me off the bike,pinned my to a storefront plateglass window and then proceeded to pummel me. I suffered an fractured eye socket,fractured jaw and several broken teeth...I was so punch drunk,I continued to fight back,and he cracked that plate glass window with my head. Why am I still here to tell you this ugly tail? The owner of the shop, a little puerto rican fella named Gabriel snatched his revolver from under the counter and came to my resuce..this all happened in less than 2 mins! He chased them off,closed the store,and took me home,and then off to the hospital I went.I can tell you in no uncertain terms...I wish I was old enough to be armed that day. I can also tell you,when someone inflicts that kind of punishment upon you..you WILL be in fear for your life.And I also want to thank Gabriel..where ever he is ..for saving my life!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For those who live, ahem, sheltered lives, here are some of the characters that are hanging out in Sanford, Florida. You know, where precious little Trayvon lived.
Charleston Thug Life: Just a Reminder
I'm posting this as a public service announcement, perhaps some Americans from small towns don't know about city life.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For those who live, ahem, sheltered lives, here are some of the characters that are hanging out in Sanford, Florida. You know, where precious little Trayvon lived.
> Charleston Thug Life: Just a Reminder
> I'm posting this as a public service announcement, perhaps some Americans from small towns don't know about city life.


go figure huh....having spent some time working in the inner city I have dealt with punks just like these. Here is the unfortunate part for both parties...they have a completely different set of values than I do. They view life with a completely different set of eyes...robbing, raping and killing is a normal thing for them.

Those differences put me at odds with them...thankfully I'm built to defend me and mine. For those whose live that sheltered life might want to re-think that lifestyle....our country and society are circling the drain rapidly.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Jim said:


> go figure huh....having spent some time working in the inner city I have dealt with punks just like these. Here is the unfortunate part for both parties...they have a completely different set of values than I do. They view life with a completely different set of eyes...robbing, raping and killing is a normal thing for them...


Yeah regardless of whether they're black or white trash, violence is in their DNA passed down from caveman times when you had to be a dirty mofo to survive. Blacks are the worst because they had to be tough to survive in the jungle, but even though they no longer live in the jungle the killing thing is still in their DNA. Somebody once summed it up with- _" you can take the ****** out of the jungle but you can't take the jungle out of the ******"_

PS- just to clarify how we use the word '******' here in Britain, we'd never use it for decent hardworking black Britons, we only use it for the black bastard criminal class..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

In the photos where they are pointing guns at themselves, and others; Why not do us all a favor and just pull the trigger? Bunch of F'ing animals. That's all they are. They are the problem that the black leaders should be addressing. Unbelievable, but believable.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Lucky Jim,

It might surprise you to know that with only DNA it is impossible to know what race it is from.
There is no more similarity between two white unrelated people than there is between a white and black person's DNA.
I would rather not hear (or see) that word - it makes me feel that you are either retarded or that you are the biggest bigot I have had the displeasure of being acquainted with here or in real life.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

A note to those who predicted rioting post verdict. Other than the flap in Oakland(And that could have happened over a Raiders game just as easily as this) we were pretty much wrong. Me first and foremost. Sharpton and his crew are still idiots but they don't seem to get the play they once did even with DOJ assistance.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Lucky Jim,
> It might surprise you to know that with only DNA it is impossible to know what race it is from.
> There is no more similarity between two white unrelated people than there is between a white and black person's DNA.
> I would rather not hear (or see) that word - it makes me feel that you are either retarded or that you are the biggest bigot I have had the displeasure of being acquainted with here or in real life.


Like I said my beef is only against the black and white criminal classes, not against the decent law-abiding black/white citizens. 
As a minister you'll know that God zapped ancient barbaric tribes bigtime to remove them from the gene pool so argue it out with him when you meet him-
_"Lord, pour out thy wrath upon the heathen that have not known thee, and upon the kingdoms that have not called upon thy name" (Psalm 79:6)_


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Very well, You would rather be filled with hate for a color or a race than with the love of Christ.
Christ healed the Samaritan's (heathen's) daughter out of love. What about all the black Christians - you hate them too? How do you know which have been chosen by God? 
"In my Father's house there are many mansions. If it were not so, would I have told you that I go to prepare a place for you?" [Jn. 14:2]
"&#8230;12And he said to him, Friend, how came you in here not having a wedding garment? And he was speechless. 13Then said the king to the servants, Bind him hand and foot, and take him away, and cast him into outer darkness, there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth. 14For many are called, but few are chosen." [Matthew 22 12-14]

Which of the people you are prejudiced against will be chosen? How can you be chosen when you will be judged as you judge others?

The problem with bigotry is that it goes against the "second greatest" of the commandments: "Jesus said to him, You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, and with all your soul, and with all your mind. This is the first and greatest commandment. And the second is like to it, You shall love your neighbor as yourself." [Matthew 22 37-39]

Feel free to believe that Jesus commanded you to hate but you cannot show me those words in the gospels.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ...You would rather be filled with hate for a color or a race....you are prejudiced....bigotry....


I don't hate blacks, I got a great playlist of Chuck Berry youtube vids..
So by wrongly calling me a hateful prejudiced bigot you're in a world o' hurt with the man upstairs-
_"Thou shalt not bear false witness"- 9th Commandment_


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

First half is pretty good - after that he goes astray.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I am pleasantly surprised that there have been few riots.

I think most people of every race know Zimmerman should have never been charged. They know Martin had become a blooming thug not a blossoming young man. Most everyone knows the best way to prevent crime is for security to be seen looking. Most parents are good and they teach their children to avoid trouble not look for it.

All these riots are doing is highlighting where the largest collection of bad people are.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The funny thing is you hear these dumb ass liberals and television celebrities blaming the "stand your ground" law.. I read where Stevie Wonder said he wont perform in a state that has a stand your ground law(just don't tell him and he wont know). What they don't realize is GEORGE ZIMMERMAN DID NOT USE THAT LAW!!!! He just used self defense...So now all of these celebrities are talking about boycotting everything involved. Well,m why don't we start boycotting their shows,restaurants and whatever else they make a living at??? I am pretty sure that we outnumber them!!

Seems like every few minutes there is someone else whining about GZ getting off.. They didn't complain when OJ got of did they? Hell no, they were dancing in the skreet showing off their gold teeth with great big smiles on their faces! I see there are almost 10,000 blacks killed in the US EVERY YEAR!That is more than the entire Iraq and Afghanistan war since it started. Of those near 10,000 over 90% were committed by other blacks.. You don't see them rioting in the skreet over that do you? No, thaqt would mean that they would have to look at themselves.. But have a black get killed by a white and you would think he was lynched or something!
I'm not saying all blacks are bad. I don't think so at all. But they need to stoip blaming whites for everything that goes wrong.. Fix you own neighborhoods before you start complaining about others.. They are protesting in Chicago about Trayvon, come on, you are shitting me right?? There are over a dozen blacks killed in Chicago like EVERY WEEKEND. But it is other blacks doing it so I guess they don't want to bring that part up????

They are complaining about the stand your ground law because they know their victims can shoot their asses and not have to run away like a scared baby!!! Sharpton and Jackson are getting things stirred up as much as they can and I hear the black panthers put a bounty on GZ again. I think we should put a bounty on their asses! All they are are a bunch of thugs trying to get as much shit stirred up as they can.. Their are WAY more black on white crimes vs white on black crime!! Maybe if the media would start showing people instead of hiding it, people wouldn't feel so sorry for them! Trayvon was a thug that was looking for trouble and he found it.. I don't feel sorry for him and think this earth will be better off without him. It's just too bad more black hood rats,white trash pos and Mexican gang bangers don't go out the same way!!! Same goes for the bleeding heart liberal celebrities.. I wish more of them should overdose and this country would be a much better place!!

PS
Friends don't let friends drink and post!!LOL


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

What if this fine young man was at home with his concerned parents, would he still be alive? My thinking in life is be nice to me and that's what you get in return. If you try to kill me then I guess it's on like donkey kong. I like me and I don't want me to die, so I would do whatever it takes to stay alive. I don't care what color a person is, don't try to do me harm and we will be all good.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Lucky Jim,
> 
> It might surprise you to know that with only DNA it is impossible to know what race it is from.
> There is no more similarity between two white unrelated people than there is between a white and black person's DNA.
> I would rather not hear (or see) that word - it makes me feel that you are either retarded or that you are the biggest bigot I have had the displeasure of being acquainted with here or in real life.


Not true. Using only DNA a scientist can easily differentiate between a person of European ancestry and someone with Sub-Saharan ancestry.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is, if they are using the mitochondrial DNA and not the DNA from a blood sample or a hair follicle.
Mitochondrial DNA is from the digestive tract and will yield ancestral data but it less to do with your DNA than it does with the microbial DNA that lives inside you.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You don't need DNA to determine race. A hair or blood sample or examining the skeleton will usually do it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Who really cares at this point what may have happened, martin is dead and zimmerman is alive. A gun saved zimmermans life(a good shooting IMO) and a wanna be gang banger is dead.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

ekim said:


> Who really cares at this point what may have happened, martin is dead and zimmerman is alive. A gun saved zimmermans life(a good shooting IMO) and a wanna be gang banger is dead.


Exactly


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Exactly


Exactly! What people don't realize is the reason he was in Sanford with his father is because his mother sent him from Miami because she couldn't handle him anymore! He was in trouble with school and the police in Miami. He was caught with several pieces of stolen womens jewelry. What the MSM didn't tell anyone is the Miami school system chose not to report it to police to keep the stats down. They literally were not calling the police for crimes that black males were committing JUST so they wouldn't get a bad rap!!! How is that for the new PC America??

Failing Trayvon ? The Miami-Dade School Police Department Scandal Begins To Gain Traction | The Last Refuge


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess if they would have reported him, maybe he would be in jail instead of being dead!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I guess if they would have reported him, maybe he would be in jail instead of being dead!


Sounds like Zimmerman saved the state some money, the tax payers don't have to support martins butt in jail!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

ekim said:


> Sounds like Zimmerman saved the state some money, the tax payers don't have to support martins butt in jail!


Preachin to the choir my friend.... Saved us all some money. It's just too bad more gang bangers don't meet the same fate!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Preachin to the choir my friend.... Saved us all some money. It's just too bad more gang bangers don't meet the same fate!


Most of them do. Just look at Chicago. The problem is, they destroy so many lives and wreck so much stuff along the way.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

jrclen said:


> A better question might be, if Zimmerman didn't have a gun, would he still be alive?


I do not believe he would be


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

the title of this thread should be.... trayvon martin would be alive if he was not into MMA. the only argument the prosecution was pushing for is that Zman followed TM after he was told not to follow by the 911 operators. well, he actually has to follow if Zman was to fullfil his duty as a volunteer watchman. Actually, if he was just a curious by stander who thought that crime was afoot, he could follow the perceived bad guy. that is not illegal. This became a crime when TM confronted Zman. TM was seen by a witness on top of Zman doing a ground and pound, a MMA move. also, this case is not even a stand your ground case. Zman did not have a choice if he should stand his ground or flee. he was pinned down by TM. the lesson in this case: don't do MMA on a man with a gun.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

https://guardamerican.com/index.php/blog/151-personal-self-defense/950-lets-buy-george-a-new-gun


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> ...the only argument the prosecution was pushing for is that Zman followed TM after he was told not to follow by the 911 operators...


That is the prosecutions single shred that they hung their hat on. GZ testified (in his deposition and in statements to police) that he had already lost Trayvon when the dispatch asked (not ordered) him to cease and desist. She also asked for his location and because the streets change names through out his subdivision, he had stepped out of his car (with tinted windows and rain specks) to get a better look so he could identify where he was. He had already stopped following Trayvon when this happened. When he started to return to his car, that's when Trayvon confronted him. At least that's what GZ says. I'd like to hear the dispatch recording to see if it corroborates because personally that would tie up any lose ends for me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At this point it doesn't matter - he was found not guilty of any of the charges or specifications against him. Innocent of any crime.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Any law abiding kid who thought he was being followed by a creepy older man (potential rapist or molester) would have called the police


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

big al said:


> Any law abiding kid who thought he was being followed by a creepy older man (potential rapist or molester) would have called the police


Very true! Either that or ran home.. He was a thug looking for trouble and got what he deserved!!


----------

